# What game(s) should I get o.o?



## Nerd House (Apr 25, 2014)

I have *$65* in 3DS eShop credit.

So far, *this is my wishlist*:


Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Super Mario 3D Land
Code of Princess
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Project X Zone
Rune Factory 4
Yoshi's New Island
Disney Magical World



So far, I *already own* the following games:

Pokemon Y
Bravely Default
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Animal Crossing: New Leaf



What game(s) should I get? Which do you recommend? I've already watched/read some reviews on all of them, but I am still having trouble deciding. WHich games have the most content? Which games are the most fun and engaging?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mariah (Apr 25, 2014)

Sticker Star? Why would you want that?


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Sticker Star? Why would you want that?



Well, after multiple reviews, I'd say a better question is why Code of Princess and Project X Zone are on the list...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Well, after multiple reviews, I'd say a better question is why Code of Princess and Project X Zone are on the list...


I've never heard of those games but I always hear of how awful Sticker Star is.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2014)

Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> Yoshi's New Island.


Hah. Don't get this.


----------



## Hot (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd have to say Rune Factory 4. I've got all of the RF games on the PS3, because it's similar to Harvest Moon, I enjoy them all (i.e. I haven't gotten RF4 on the 3ds yet).


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

Cold said:


> I'd have to say Rune Factory 4. I've got all of the RF games on the PS3, because it's similar to Harvest Moon, I enjoy them all (i.e. I haven't gotten RF4 on the 3ds yet).



I've never played a Harvest Moon or Rune Factory title...sell it to me, go!


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 26, 2014)

The only one I've played is Sticker Star, so the only advice I can give is don't get Sticker Star.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

That's like 9 people so far who've told me not to get Sticker Star :|


----------



## chillv (Apr 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Hah. Don't get this.



Come on, Yoshi's New Island is not that bad. I played it and found it to be very fun. I still don't recommend it though.

3D Land isn't really that engaging.

I would say Disney Magical World, but I never got the chance to put my hands on it.


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't get Sticker Star. I had it and turned it back in asap. I did, however, finally purchase FE:Awakening and have enjoyed it a lot. My favorite part of FE is being able to make your own main character, but I've always been a sucker for that sort of thing in games. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 26, 2014)

Skip Sticker Star, acquire Fire Emblem Awakening and Rune Factory 4. You won't regret them!


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 26, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening or Rune Factory 4!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

If I had $15 more I could get both  v.v


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

Still looking for some input xD I wish I had thought to put a poll in this xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

"Mario and Luigi: Dream Team"

You HAVE to get this, It's my second favorite of the four games (Bowser's Inside Story being my first) It provides a really great story with newb friendly gameplay (...Okay probably a little too newb for some people)

Honestly, I only sold it because I needed some quick cash, I would've did another Playthrough if I could've kept it.

ALSO THERE'S A PART WHERE IT MAKES YOU THINK YOU GET AN ALT ENDING, I actually panicked but it was so funny.


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Apr 26, 2014)

Well don't get Super Mario 3D Land for a start, complete waste of money.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 26, 2014)

go for fire emblem


----------



## septemberism (Apr 26, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening, for sure. 
It's probably my favorite game, I've beat it about 4-5 times.~
I like to marry the other characters a lot, hah.~ *~*


----------



## Libra (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd say _Disney Magical World_, though that's based on what I've read mostly here on the forums, since the game isn't out in Europe yet. That or _Fire Emblem: Awakening_; I haven't gotten that far into the game yet, but I'm really enjoying it more than I would have thought (this is my first _Fire Emblem_ game, actually). The other games on your list I'm not that familiar with. As for _Kid Icarus: Uprising_, I was actually thinking of looking up more information about that since it seems interesting (but I don't know a lot about it, so I can't say whether I'd like it or not).


----------



## Chromie (Apr 26, 2014)

I have every game on your list except Project X Zone and Code of Princess. I HIGHLY recommend Super Mario 3D Land. It is a really great game and the sequel is even better. I think its $30 now digitally and in stores actually. Fire Emblem and Rune Factory 4 are two other games that will last you a very long time and Fire Emblem has some great streetpass features. 

My opinion 

Fire Emblem> Rune Factory 4 > Super Mario 3D Land > Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon > Mario and Luigi: Dream Team > Paper Mario: Sticker Star 

Yoshi's Island is well crap and Disney's Magical World imo isn't worth full price. I haven't play the other two but I do recommend checking out Shin Megami Tensei IV and Etrian Odyssey series. Both are incredible and can last you a long time the latter even has a couple of demos on the E-shop.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 26, 2014)

Chromie said:


> I have every game on your list except Project X Zone and Code of Princess. I HIGHLY recommend Super Mario 3D Land. It is a really great game and the sequel is even better. I think its $30 now digitally and in stores actually. Fire Emblem and Rune Factory 4 are two other games that will last you a very long time and Fire Emblem has some great streetpass features.
> 
> My opinion
> 
> ...



This is the kind of post I was looking for! Thanks


----------



## a potato (Apr 26, 2014)

Magical World!
It's like Animal Crossing, but very different at the same time!


----------



## Chromie (Apr 26, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> This is the kind of post I was looking for! Thanks



Glad to help but seriously check out Shin Megami Tensei and Etrian Odyssey! Fantastic games especially if you like jrpgs or old school dungeon crawlers.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 28, 2014)

I still havent chosen anything ; ;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

Disney magic world looks pretty fun


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

Fire emblem wasn't very fun imo


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 28, 2014)

Disney Magical world is AMAZING.

It may seem kinda "childish" at this age, but trust me it's like harvest moon combined with Animal crossing. You can do soo many things, and there's so much content you'd be very surprised 

Also there's lots of daily tasks that you can preform, and you can visit other people's cafes/houses through wifi.

Fire emblem awakening is fun, but I'm not sure that everybody would like it because it's very different from animal crossing...
It's more of a strategic battle game, and life simulation.


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Fire emblem wasn't very fun imo



Don't listen to him, he sucks at playing that kind of game.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Don't listen to him, he sucks at playing that kind of game.



I approve.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 28, 2014)

I like those kinds of games, dont worry. I'm a huge fan of Disgaea and previous Fire Emblems, as well as Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 28, 2014)

I would say get fire emblem. I lost my copy sadly, but its an excellent game.

Sticker star is a disgrace to paper mario.
My friend wasabi in america told me that disney magical world is bad. I wont take his word myself, but he said it gets bery boring after a while, moreso than animal crossing,


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 28, 2014)

That's like a billion people who have said Paper Mario: Sticker Star is TERRIBLE (which is a little disappointing) and like a billion who say Fire Emblem is AWESOME (rightfully so).

Been watchign reviews and some gameplay videos to see if that can help me decide, but it's not helping much xD
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon looks fun.


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 28, 2014)

fire emblem is supposed to be awesome idk
super mario 3d land was such a letdown. don't get it unless you want to be disappointed
sticker star is supposed to suck but idk
luigi's dark moon is very fun! 
yoshi's new island - you may as well just get yoshi's island DS.
disney magical world is supposed to be fun, there's a variety of different things to do
rune factory 4 is supposed to be good too.
mario and luigi dream team looks really good but I love the series so i am probably biased. it was supposedly not as good as other entries in the series but i still want it.
I liked the project x zone demo but I don't really know anything about it
and uh idk anything about code of princess apart from that it's basically have all the fanservice

I think you can get Fire Emblem Awakening for cheaper not on the e-shop, so I would buy it somewhere else.
Singling that out, I would then get Rune Factory 4 and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. but it depends if you're interested in them more than others


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 28, 2014)

I got Code of Princess and I have to say that it was pretty disappointing. I didn't really notice any of the slowdown people were talking about so that wasn't an issue for me, but it's a bit too repetitive and the characters are pretty bland. The voice acting is horrendous to say the least. >.< Good thing I got it pretty cheap.

Super Mario 3D Land, on the other hand, is frekkin awesome. I would recommend 3D Land over Code of Princess any day of the week, month or year)


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I like those kinds of games, dont worry. I'm a huge fan of Disgaea and previous Fire Emblems, as well as Final Fantasy Tactics.



Niceeee now get FE: A and Rune Factory 4


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fire emblem awakening sucks, it's nothing like the old ones.  It's (almost) literally a dating sim that's accidentally been labeled as a strategy game.

The only one other then that I played is super mario 3D land for an hour but it was fun


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Fire emblem awakening sucks, it's nothing like the old ones.  It's (almost) literally a dating sim that's accidentally been labeled as a strategy game.



Not only that, but it really ruined me once I had to think of strategies and what not. Thats what drove me away from playing it xD


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 29, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Not only that, but it really ruined me once I had to think of strategies and what not. Thats what drove me away from playing it xD



And the only mode where you needed "strategy" was 50% luck, 1% strategy and 49% even more luck.


----------



## Alice (Apr 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Hah. Don't get this.



Honestly, she's right. Sticker Star is easily the worst Paper Mario, and just generally another lack luster entry into the Mario franchise. Yoshi's New Island wasn't bad. Just.... fairly disappointing. Fire Emblem: Awakening is the most bang for your buck. I'd go with that.


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

If you liked the early Paper Mario titles, I would actually recommend Mario and Luigi Dream Team! The combat is very similar (except a little more interactive at times) and the story is pretty fun! I never got around to finish it, but I was planning on starting again soon. 

I've heard good things about Rune Factory 4 and I'm considering buying it too.

My personal suggestion though, is to get Fire Emblem: Awakening. It's easily one of my favorite games on the 3DS.


----------

